
Stop Being So Afraid Of Offending Someone - timeline
http://pentagram.me/stop-being-so-afraid-of-offending-someone/
======
roguecoder
This could better be phrased, "if people weren't such jerks, we wouldn't have
to go out of our way to avoid talking to them."

Offending someone causes them pain. Causing them to become defensive causes me
pain. It makes sense that I would like to avoid both those things. If I could
trust myself not to make dismissive and hurtful remarks, and I could trust
other people not to let their egos get in the way, I would love to interact
the way the OP advocates.

I have created a work environment where I can, but it does take effort: both
to create and maintain. It requires trust from the people around you that can
only be earned, not demanded. It requires trust in the people around you, so
that vulnerability becomes a strength instead of a weakness. It requires an
ease of shared purpose.

Without those things, not caring how one's message is received is a recipe for
disaster.

------
signalsignal
I think that there is a category of articles submitted to HN which can be
summed up as "Anecdote Evidence mentioning but not involving Steve Jobs".

------
gawker
There's always a way to get your point across without offending someone

~~~
gizmo686
Not when your point is offensive.

